# Wildseed farms



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I just ordered their catalog. Thanks!


----------



## jbford (Apr 17, 2009)

if you are ever in Texas hill country, go by their farm. Acres of beautiful flowers and lots of perennials and shrubs for zone 9/10 also.


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

I found this company on my own last fall. On a lark, I purchased 1/4 pound of their 'North Central' wildflower mix. I sowed it in a bed approximately 60'x8' that runs along the sidewalk in front of our house. 

WOW! That is all I can say. My wife and I were really happy. I am going to order another 1 to 1.5lbs this fall and overseed the area in the early spring. Cornflower dominated the mix, but we also got plenty of plains coreopsis, poppy, dwarf scarlet coreopsis, Indian blanket and (as late bloomers) larkspur.

The bees were all over the cornflower. I think that it alone provided my topbar hive with a flow! One note: we did get a lot of rain this year - so I don't know how well it will do without maintenance during dry years.

Mike


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

In my experience, they are great to do business with.


----------

